# Spearmint and Eucalyptus co op



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

all accounted for unless someone drops out! And Since usually what we use the Eucalyptus for is the Spearmint Eucalyptus mix, though its also nice with lemongrass. I have had a few request for the spearmint eo as well. The prices on that would be $ 22 a lb for 10 lb break, and if we hit 30 lbs $20 a lb If you are interested in my running a Co- op on this dont' be shy let me know at [email protected]
As before this is from Lillians good supplier. : ) and shipping will be exact cost. (we are *2* lbs  away from the 30 lb order price break, I will take Tenative orders on the spearmint from here out) Any orders on the spearmint placed Nov 1st on will get filled IF we make the 30 total sold.  I would like to get the cheaper price for everyone, but cannot commit to buying lbs of this myself as I still have lots on the shelf.
Eucalyptus $ 9 a lb and $ 7 a lb if we get enough orders. We are Full on this orders as of now. The closing date will be 11/16/08 midnightSheryl Clifton
aka SherrieC
bryrpatch.com
angola indiana 
Nubians and Saanens


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Spearmint*

I need some Sherrie and so does Christy. She is in Seattle taking care of her mom but I know she will want some. 

Sara


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Spearmint*

Thanks Sara 

I am out of town with limited access to a computer until after 11/11 but I need both EO's and the triple peppermint. Who is doing the peppermint?

Thanks!
Christy


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Spearmint*

Well Christy I put you down for 1 lb of each, and somebody on soapingcoopcentral is doing peppermint I 'm pretty sure. I'll check on it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Sherrie,

Put me down for one of each.

Thanks!

Sara


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Sara, I've got you down! : )


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Sherrie, I need 2 Spearmint. I need to make sure I need the Eucalyptus, I might have some in stock. When do you need to put your order in?

Christy


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

O.k Christy I'll bump your order up to Two, and that closes the spearmint, UNLESS we get another tenative (10) requests for it, as I just can't whop out $200 on spearmint I don't need any, The eucalptus no big deal I'm buying the whole 33 lbs and will keep what wasn't requested. I'm going to close on the 16th for someones Large request.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Um we only need 6 more lbs for the cheaper price on the spearmint, I checked the speck sheet this has a 2 year shelf life. Wonder what it'll cost in 2 years?? : )


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Sherrie,
I'd like 1 lb of the spearmint. I may take more if needed for a price break. Let me know how many more pounds you need sold as you get to the end. 
Thanks,
Anita


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I've Got you down Anita, We are Closed on the Eucalyptus, no more lbs available. We have 2 available on the Spearmint! thats it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Sherrie, up me to 4lbs if we get to the cheaper rate!

Thanks,
Christy


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry Christy It's all sold. I didn't even get one. Now hopefully no-one backs out !


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

sherrie,
Will you bill us with paypal?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually anybody want to pay by snail mail and check, from HERE that'ld be fine as then paypal fees wont come out. I want to order the eucalyptus this week, and the spearmint as soon as there enough funds in. But I'll wait till the 16th if we have to. But I will bill by paypal, so pay that way if ya wanna


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, 

Due to the fact that I realized late in the game that Pay pal will take a huge chunk of change out of this. Heres what were going to do. I'm ordering the eucalptus, and as soon as enough funds are here Or friday (Payday) whichever come sooner I'm ordering the spearmint. Everyone that Has an Order if its for 2 lbs of something, send me $ 12 in Shipping plus $ 7 for each bottle of Eucalyptus you've ordered or $ 20 for each lb of spearmint. If you don't want to send a personal check, send Postal money order. Anyone having MORE than 2 lbs of something ordered send me your zip code and addy and I'll try to figure you're shipping out. 
so If you've ordered one pound of each that would be $ 39 dollars, that will cover buying box and peanuts, and shipping and the essence oils and shipping to me from them. I hope lol! I'll be shipping UPS 
Sheryl R Clifton
2575 S 800 E
Angola In 46703

of course anyone writing a bouncing check won't get there goodies. : ) and they will be offered to the other people waiting for a chance to swoop them up!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

ok so how much is mine 
I ordered 1lb euc zip is 76020 I will mail you the money


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

I need a total too Sherrie. I'll send you a check, my zip is 66002

Thanks!
Christy


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Kay I'll get to you as soon as possible, : ) don't worry.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I need a total too please - 82732 is my zip.


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

I think I have a total of 4 lbs, 2 lbs of each. I will send you a check, my zip code is 80020.

Kellyjo


----------

